# Great find



## Aqua360 (30 May 2016)

So I was in pets at home yesterday, and came across the "love fish Betta Duo" tank, at 20 litres.

I brushed it off, but came round to the idea of it; when I seen the massive filtration hidden in the back compartment, along with the sleek lighting and space.

Needless to say, I bought it; and decided to get rid of the divider, giving me roughly 3 gallons space, but 2 gallons for filtration space.

I've planted it with Monte Carlo and hair grass, the lighting is 6W so it may fall flat, but the space at the back is so flexible, that I've been able to put my co2 diffuser in there, saving a tonne of eyesores in the viewing area itself.

Anyway, I'm excited about this little tank, if the lighting fails I have stronger ones there; but I definitely recommend it if you're looking for something compact and attractive. 

P.S I can't post pics cause the forum can't process it


----------



## Aqua360 (31 May 2016)

managed to update photos, from my computer


----------



## GHNelson (31 May 2016)

Very nice little All in One!


----------



## Aqua360 (31 May 2016)

hogan53 said:


> View attachment 85662 View attachment 85663
> 
> Very nice little All in One!



very tempted to get the trio version now!


----------



## GHNelson (31 May 2016)

You cant have to many tanks if you got the time and space!


----------



## Aqua360 (31 May 2016)

hogan53 said:


> You cant have to many tanks if you got the time and space!



apparently the other half doesn't agree


----------



## Manisha (1 Jun 2016)

Love the look of this tank - its on/off sale at £50 at my local! Was the divider hard to remove?


----------



## Aqua360 (1 Jun 2016)

Manisha said:


> Love the look of this tank - its on/off sale at £50 at my local! Was the divider hard to remove?



divider came off easily, be careful though; it is flimsy, though I didn't care so I pretty much snapped at it until it broke away, I then just used a Stanley knife blade to easily take off the black silicone


----------



## Manisha (29 Jun 2016)

Hey! Actually got this we beauty for £42...today! Ohhh yeah! How's yours coming along Aqua360?!


----------



## Aqua360 (29 Jun 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hey! Actually got this we beauty for £42...today! Ohhh yeah! How's yours coming along Aqua360?!



Hi! 

Very well! About to add more plants, but I'm very pleased so far; even though the light supplied is only perhaps 6w, my Monte Carlo is doing nicely! Some rosanervig being added tomorrow


----------



## Aqua360 (30 Jun 2016)

pic


----------



## Aqua360 (30 Jun 2016)

betta duo and trio


----------



## Manisha (7 Jul 2016)

Those look really good  Aha! I see a drop checker in the the duo but do you have co2 on the trio?
Looking really smart side by side!


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Jul 2016)

Manisha said:


> Those look really good  Aha! I see a drop checker in the the duo but do you have co2 on the trio?
> Looking really smart side by side!



Hi, CO2 in the duo only, though as an experiment I've planted some dwarf hairgrass in the trio along with monte carlo, just to see what happens.

Both tanks get 50% changes a week, and dosed with TNC aquarium fertiliser


----------



## Manisha (7 Jul 2016)

Do you not think dwarf hair grass will be successful because you dont have co2 running? Hopefully it will require a little more patience but will be ok? At least thats what I hope in my low tech! Monte Carlo is more demanding but I have avoided due to this :-S


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Jul 2016)

Manisha said:


> Do you not think dwarf hair grass will be successful because you dont have co2 running? Hopefully it will require a little more patience but will be ok? At least thats what I hope in my low tech! Monte Carlo is more demanding but I have avoided due to this :-S



I expect it to probably just stay mostly the exact same, growing very very slowly lol. I've heard differing opinions on the monte Carlo, if it fails it's no biggie, I'll just fill out with more hair grass


----------

